# New Pic



## bigwideland (Apr 3, 2006)

It is getting cold in Melbourne now all this week has been rain and overcast, I braved the cool air and took a bit of eye candy for the FFA's of BHM, gee my legs are getting fat don't you think. 

View attachment image0002.jpg


----------



## missaf (Apr 3, 2006)

BWL, thank you for braving the cold! That is one of the finest pictures you've ever taken. You're really filling out from head to toe!


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 4, 2006)

missaf said:


> BWL, thank you for braving the cold! That is one of the finest pictures you've ever taken. You're really filling out from head to toe!




I am gald you like it, yes I am filling out more, I am 425 lbs and will be pushing for 450+ soon, so expect bigger things.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 4, 2006)

Great photo!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 4, 2006)

I have to agree this is the best and hottest (though you were in the cold) pictures I've seen of you.


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 4, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I have to agree this is the best and hottest (though you were in the cold) pictures I've seen of you.



Hot and cold, I like the contradiction. I did have underwear on, under all of me somewhere, so I was not as cold as it could have been.


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 4, 2006)

A bit of a side on view. 

View attachment image0005.jpg


----------



## inertia (Apr 4, 2006)

oh, wow! sexy. 
i don't mean to be cheeky, but i think belly-over-pants is better than pants-over-belly, though. You should show it off more!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 4, 2006)

As always, love to see your pics!  

*sigh* I need a guy like you in the states!


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 5, 2006)

inertia said:


> oh, wow! sexy.
> i don't mean to be cheeky, but i think belly-over-pants is better than pants-over-belly, though. You should show it off more!



Wow, the first from Scotland, that for the comment, yep I have to agree, the pants are a bit dark. What are the BHM like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 5, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> As always, love to see your pics!
> 
> *sigh* I need a guy like you in the states!



Sigh, swoon, I need a lady like you in Melbourne, darn that big blue liquid thing between us.


----------



## SnapDragon (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice! (yes, I did wonder about the underwear)


----------



## inertia (Apr 5, 2006)

SnapDragon, I see you're also here on the dark side of the Atlantic. What would you say about the BHM available round our "neck of the woods?"
From my point of view, they're scarce- and shy, and not all that big.
I dream of the UK obesity 'problem' catching up with America's...we're always about 5 years behind them in most respects.


----------



## nala (Apr 5, 2006)

inertia said:


> SnapDragon, I see you're also here on the dark side of the Atlantic. What would you say about the BHM available round our "neck of the woods?"
> From my point of view, they're scarce- and shy, and not all that big.
> I dream of the UK obesity 'problem' catching up with America's...we're always about 5 years behind them in most respects.



Well that really shattered a lot of my dreams  I always thought that the UK also would be a bhm paradise, at least that's the way the tv documentaries make it sound like to be, with the whole "growing people"  being such a BIG  issue over there. I was even planning on taking a trip over to the UK and wanted to ask you guys what city you think would over the most bhm spotting?


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 5, 2006)

One more view of my back. 

View attachment image0003.jpg


----------



## inertia (Apr 5, 2006)

bigwideland: look at the size of your arse! AMAZING. so sexy.

nala: ha ha ha ha ha ha....no. 

Perhaps...perhaps it's much the same situation over here, and we think the USA is a wonderland of flab when actually it's rather less spectacular than that. I've only been to New York city once, and Canada (just quebec, ontario, montreal and toronto) once, so I'm not in a position to judge.
I think...we're a _growing_ nation, yeah, so the people here are going to get bigger. Maybe as that becomes more of an 'issue' we'll get more gainers, you know?

(fingers crossed, crossed, crossed)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww, I wish I could pose for all you ladies like that but I don't have anyone to take the photos for me. Any takers?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 6, 2006)

What a nice way to start my day!


----------



## SnapDragon (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm in a relationship with a (fat) bloke, so I have to say it's not impossible.  But I do wish there was more ogle fodder, and more, fatter, men.



inertia said:


> SnapDragon, I see you're also here on the dark side of the Atlantic. What would you say about the BHM available round our "neck of the woods?"
> From my point of view, they're scarce- and shy, and not all that big.
> I dream of the UK obesity 'problem' catching up with America's...we're always about 5 years behind them in most respects.



I love the Hebrides, but I didn't see any fat men out there when I went. Supposedly Scotland is fatter than England.


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 6, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Awww, I wish I could pose for all you ladies like that but I don't have anyone to take the photos for me. Any takers?



I don't have a girl friend, so I use the timer on my camera and sit it on a table or the like so to get the shot, but I would get even better pics if I had someone to take them as well.


----------



## tankgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Awww, I wish I could pose for all you ladies like that but I don't have anyone to take the photos for me. Any takers?


 
Ever come to the other side of the state? Yeah, Spokane sucks, but I'm a bloody good photographer, and it's kinda almost nice here in the spring....
Anyone else in the area? Maybe we could put together a big book of BHM erotica. I dunno.
Sounds fun to me.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 7, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> Ever come to the other side of the state? Yeah, Spokane sucks, but I'm a bloody good photographer, and it's kinda almost nice here in the spring....
> Anyone else in the area? Maybe we could put together a big book of BHM erotica. I dunno.
> Sounds fun to me.


 
Perhaps I'll take the train out sometime.

Any reasonably "cheap" yet not to seedy places for me to stay??


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Apr 7, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> Maybe we could put together a big book of BHM erotica. I dunno. Sounds fun to me.



Here is my favorite BHM erotica. I found this online awhile back and just thought I would share with those who have interest in this subject. It can be found at the following URL: http://www.msxxl.com/growing1.html


----------



## estrata (Apr 8, 2006)

Okay, thongs never turned me on, but is it wrong of me to want to see that back photo of you in a nice little red number?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 26, 2006)

Wonderful!

I couldn't help doing a search and finding the photos you had posted last November...

Well I have nothing else to say otherwise I'd start making a fool of myself...



:smitten:​


----------

